# crappie moving up !



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Water temp at Point A is 58 01/28/13 .The crappie have moved from the deep main river into the mouth of the creeks in about 13 feet of water and are Hungry!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Aww snap! Looks like we may be having an early pre spawn for the crappie :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The cats are up to something funny as well


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*cats*

Yes,I have been catching lots of channel cats in 2 and 3 feet of water on the sand flats , some of them full of eggs. Way to early for that!But I am not complaining!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They will actually start producing eggs months before the spawn,the females will carry them until ready to spawn at that time she will need the help of a male to fertilize them. No mating needed to make the eggs.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Really!*

What,you mean ,those catfish dont play "hide the wennie in wakinnie"? Dude, I am 51 years old,dont do me like that.I know you like to share your vast knowledge,but come on, this aint my first rodeo !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just some info for others, I'm sure you got the game down. I hear from lots of anglers that catch cats in the winter and think they are spawning because they are carrying eggs, just a common misconception. We actually just had a big debate about this topic on the United States Catfish Association.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*We cool*

Nothing but catfishing love !:thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Surface water temp in Backwater Bay rose 13° f in 5-days in mid-Jan!!! Fish are screwed up, my fruit trees are screwed up, and I guess I'm screwed up as well. But trout are still in the deep holes. They think it's still cool on the surface.


----------

